# Incra Jig inquiry



## joerealtor (Aug 24, 2011)

Anyone out there that has an Incra Router Jig. A friend gave me a $500 gift certificate to Lee Valley Tools and I am wondering if that might be a good choice to buy. I already have a Leigh D24 dovetail jig. Would I get my monies worth out of the Incra Jig or should I consider buying something else for my homemade router table? Joe in BC Canada


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

I use one. It is great for repeatable processes. Making 4 or more boxes, a set of drawers. It is so repeatable if your wood is a constant size. It is an expensive fence, but a great asset as a jig.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

I have an Incra Original Jig and really like it. I use it on my Oak Park router table and it makes a great fence even when not doing Incra patterns.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

My Incra jig makes super tight box joints. I really like it.
The fence is always on my router table.


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

I have the original as well! It does a great job with measurement, and detail for tight fitting joints. They also have a book that shows and helps You with special joints, decorative things. I also got a video with mine for general bow work and other box making information. I want to get the large book that has every thing in it. I like it very well. They start at around $60.00.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

I 2nd. the posts above, and do the same, I push the OP box joint jigs all the time but if you are a little tight for funds the Incra jig is the way to go, it will do both types of joints (box and dovetail) plus many more  you don't need to buy the gold plated one the small one will do a great job, you will be amazed what it can do and all for the right price..

Incra Universal Precision Positioning Jig - Rockler Woodworking Tools

Incra Universal Precision Positioning Jig Video Demonstraton

=====


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

CanuckGal said:


> I have an Incra Original Jig and really like it. I use it on my Oak Park router table and it makes a great fence even when not doing Incra patterns.


Hi Deb,

I also have the original jig (in metric). I have not mounted it to the OP table yet as I don't want to drill the table.

Would you be able to post a photo showing how you have mounted it.

Do you have any issues with the plate being slightly raised above the table?

PS Joe, You have great friends........


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

James I mounted the jig to a board and then just clamp the whole thing to the OP table. There were instructions on how to do it in the owners manual. Works VERY well!  I don't have any issues with the plate, and mine is slightly above the table.


----------



## mpbc48 (Sep 17, 2010)

I'll toss in my 2 cents also.

I purchased the jig & fence combo from Rockler. If I had it to do over again, I would buy the jig, make my own fence(s) and save the difference for something else. 

It is a nice fence, but you can make one of equal quality or better for a lot less money. Besides, if you are going to do anything with larger diameter bits, you will need to add sub fences anyway. So why not just make your own to start with.

Mike


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

I would disagree with that, mike! The settings are returnable, and the measurement, precise. Unless Your a good engineer, That would be difficult. James! I mounted mine the same way. The board is cut to the same size as the table. Two clamps hold it good.


----------



## Kelly Rittgers (Aug 6, 2010)

How difficult to make half blind dovetails?

KR


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

You can follow the video, and it will show You, and it is not hard


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

*For Mike!*

I misread Your post! I understood You to say that You could build the jig and make one as good, or better! I reread it again, and saw You were talking about the fence. Now I agree with You! Infact, that is what I did! I havent put My camera back on line, but I will try to do that, next month :


----------



## mpbc48 (Sep 17, 2010)

dutchman 46 said:


> I would disagree with that, mike! The settings are returnable, and the measurement, precise. Unless Your a good engineer, That would be difficult. James! I mounted mine the same way. The board is cut to the same size as the table. Two clamps hold it good.


Hi Howard,

IMHO, the precision is in the jig. There is really nothing special about the fence. It is just a laminated block with a very small bit opening and a single t-slot. Easily duplicated and improved uopn. 

You don't need to be an engineer to make a fence. I would bet that nearly 100% of the regulars here have made their own fences and suspect few if any are engineers.

I'm guessing you misunderstood my post. There is no way I would try to build the jig.

I will still recommend buying the jig and making your own fence(s).

Mike

Addendum:

Howard, I'm betting you and I aren't talking about the same fence, are we? :"^)

The combo I purchased is the $99 one. The one Bob put up a link to in this thread.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

That's the 1st.thing I did when I got the Incra Jig, I didn't like the small hole in the fence.I made a stand off fence so I could use the bigger OD bits and use a insert part for the zero clearance insert snap in fence about a 10 min..job, now I can use up to a 2 1/2" OD bit easy..and put in 3/4"/1" wide dovetails, but I do go a bit over board when I reworking something , I always want it to do more 

====


----------



## mpbc48 (Sep 17, 2010)

Hi Howard, 

Your post #13 came up while I was writing #14. 

Sorry I'm such a slow typist.

Mike


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Built mine, Actually, There is a place that had a good idea. O pieces of wood, one upper, one lower. Threaded rod butted in a dado, so both upper, and lower threads held the place, by threads laying on top of each other. Just had to mention it! The upper bolts meshed with the bottom bolts, so it moved ahead, or back, and held the position when clamped


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Not a problem, Mike, Now that were getting the picture, Me ! I like the dust extraction, Bob, Might have to do something like that, one day


----------



## Kelly Rittgers (Aug 6, 2010)

On Amazon the Incra with the fence and a right angle thing were just 59.00 yesterday. Gone now. I wonder if they sold out because of this post.

It appears you can use long plastic guides make for the bigger Incras on this Incra.

The 59.00 seemed like a good deal. 

KR


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Are You sure that was for both? normally they went for $59.00 each.


----------



## Kelly Rittgers (Aug 6, 2010)

I thought I read that. It was gone today.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

Rockler from time to times sales them for 59.oo for the complete setup.. I and others got one for that price.. 

======


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

*$59 - I wish*

that incra jig is >$100 here in Oz.:cray:

Original Jig

But, I still feel, worth the price.


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

That is correct. You have to remember the Dutchman though, That extra $40.00 is so hard to come up with, I put pennies that I don't want to carry, in My pocket, in a jar. I also look for pennies everywhere. When I have found the pennies to pay 1/2 of the extra cost, Then and only then will pay the extra price for the jig'


----------



## Kelly Rittgers (Aug 6, 2010)

That is a good idea. My kits take my pennies but ask first so I guess it is ok.

KR


----------



## WillMatney (Oct 6, 2011)

*The lil' jig that could.*

Like in the title, the Incra Jig is the little jig that could, or do it all as far as precise repeat measurements.

When I first thought about buying mine for a router table sled project, I was skeptical. I was wondering if the plastic would give, and ruin the cuts. I went ahead and purchased it, and found out that I needn't have worried. The jig is made with a thick thermoplastic, and is around 1/4" thick or so in about all places. It uses the same rack gears that the aluminum versions do, to give the precise cuts. The only thing is, you're limited to an 8" range with it, but that can be got around like I did on my sled.

The closest settings is every 1/32", unless you use the metric version, and they are precise to within 0.001". It's easy to put together, and align, and the included DVD will show you how to use it, along with the printed manual. To me, it was well worth the price.

I use this on a router table sled as the stop for the fence. I can rapidly cut any joint using this, that I have found.


----------

